# Cooper Citi West



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Does any one have information on this company? They seem to be a HUD management company out of Atlanta.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

http://www.cooperciti.com/

all info can be found at that link-remember google is your friend


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

C'mon man! That was weak. I know how to use google. I want info not a self glamorizing fluff piece. I want the real info.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Dobie you got what you asked for the first time.

You're like my wife. I have to repeatedly tell her ASK WHAT YOU WANT TO KNOW. Then you get the answer you want. Whats youre expeirence been with XXX. is what i have to assume you are looking for, not what you asked.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Dobie you got what you asked for the first time.
> 
> You're like my wife. I have to repeatedly tell her ASK WHAT YOU WANT TO KNOW. Then you get the answer you want. Whats youre expeirence been with XXX. is what i have to assume you are looking for, not what you asked.


Not really if you look closely you will see that my question was does "anyone have information" that would imply a person therefore the response should have been either from experience or hearsay. 

Now had I not given the posters of this board too much credit I should have asked the question you outlined above. I might have also asked what the word is on this company? 

The only thing google will tell you is if a company has lawsuits or major complaints. The thing is that information is usually 7 pages back and gets missed.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> Not really if you look closely you will see that my question was does "anyone have information" that would imply a person therefore the response should have been either from experience or hearsay.
> 
> Now had I not given the posters of this board too much credit I should have asked the question you outlined above. I might have also asked what the word is on this company?
> 
> The only thing google will tell you is if a company has lawsuits or major complaints. The thing is that information is usually 7 pages back and gets missed.


you said "any info" and that is what I gave you. If you are familiar with google and know all, I doubt you would ask here.

If you wanted dirt, should have asked for it. Next time I will know better-my bad


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

All right, I think we've hashed out what the meaning of "is" is.


Lets get on with finding the man some info.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> All right, I think we've hashed out what the meaning of "is" is.
> 
> 
> Lets get on with finding the man some info.


I am really curious does this company pay well? 

Do they pay on time?

Will they call me daily with ridiculous questions regarding the property?

Do they have a 15 page PCR?

Is their invoicing procedure tedious? 

We have been asked to do business with them and I am not familiar with them at all.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Not being "cheeky" but ask them to give you a number of another out of area vendor If they are legit they will have no problem doing so. OR set down with a pad and paper to write down questions you have and interview them. Of course either way you could be listening to a person just feeding you lines. Best of luck


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Not being "cheeky" but ask them to give you a number of another out of area vendor If they are legit they will have no problem doing so. OR set down with a pad and paper to write down questions you have and interview them. Of course either way you could be listening to a person just feeding you lines. Best of luck


If they give you a number it is always a guy who is enamored with them.

Questions can be answered with BS.

Usually if I don't get feedback through a message board they either aren't well known or haven't screwed anyone. Meaning they are probably worth looking into.

It can go the other way to. I have seen guys go on rants about companies not paying etc and then you find out they did not complete the work orders correctly. 

I try to be objective.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Doberman, did you end up working with them?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Doberman, did you end up working with them?


We did not end up working with these guys due to their low pricing and low volume in our area.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Ah, thanks.


----------

